# BMX für 7-Jährigen?



## manfred.hs (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen
Mein 7 Jähriger "Neffe" möcht unbedingt ein BMX.
Was kauf ich denn in dem Alter am besten?

oder noch ebsser hat vielelicht jemand von euch sowas rumstehen und braucht es nicht mehr?

Sorry kenn mich auf dem Sektor überhaupt nicht aus

Danke


----------



## schoeppi (24. Juni 2013)

Irgendwas billiges, gebrauchtes.
Schau bei Ebay/Kleinanzeigen.

Für die Kids ist nur wichtig das es wie ein BMX aussieht.
"Nutzen" im eigentlichen Sinne wird er es wahrscheinlich eh nicht.

Bei meinem wars jedenfalls so.
Ich hatte eins für 50 EUR erwischt und es wird jetzt im dritten Jahr gelegentlich gerutscht. Dafür reichts.
Und bei seinen Kumpels/Klassenkameraden ist das nicht anders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (24. Juni 2013)

Je nach Körpergröße würde ich zu einer 18" Variante raten, 20" ist für das Alter meistens noch deutlich zu groß.


----------



## R.C. (24. Juni 2013)

Je nach Groesse 16" oder (wahrscheinlicher) 18": http://www.evanscycles.com/product_document/file/03c/a85/ca5/18/bmx-sizing-chart.pdf

http://www.spokesbmx.at/shop/index.php?content=shop&c=111&parent=68&sort=marke


----------



## Deleted 273378 (30. Juni 2013)

Falls dein Neffe doch so ambitioniert sein sollte, dass sich ein qualitativ hochwertiges BMX eignet, schau mal hier:

http://www.parano-garage.de/
-> Komplettbikes -> Kids-BMX-Bike

Wahrscheinlich wird er mit 7 Jahren mit einem 18 Zoller gut zurecht kommen.
Wenn er jedoch nur ein bisschen rumrollen und "cool sein" möchte, dann reicht auch ein 20 Zoll BMX für 100-150 Euro. Sowas haben ja auch viele Radhändler im Schaufenster stehen. Oft sind das Räder von Felt. Die bauen ganz vernünftige Sachen.


----------



## manfred.hs (30. Juni 2013)

Ich denkt das tanzt preislich etwas aus dem Rahmen. Wenn man bedenkt dass er ja in nem alter ist wo man relativ schnell wachst. 
Und ich denk es muss ein Bmx sein weil eben die Freubde auch eins haben. Ob er sich bei dem Hobby dann wirklich einfindet weiss man ja noch nicht


----------



## RISE (1. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht denn dein Preislimit aus? Im Prinzip bleibt da nur was gebrauchtes. Neu, gut und gÃ¼nstig schlieÃt sich meist aus. Sicherlich muss es bei dem Alter kein High End BMX sein, da tut es wahrscheinlich jedes Rad - allerdings haben diese gÃ¼nstigen 100 - 150â¬ RÃ¤der meist den Nachteil, dass sie a) wahnsinnig schwer sind und wer schon die HÃ¤lfte seines KÃ¶rpergewichts hochwuchten muss, wird nicht lange SpaÃ damit haben und b) sind 95% dieser RÃ¤der auf dem technischen Standard der frÃ¼hen Neunziger, von der mittelalterlichen Geometrie mal ganz zu schweigen. 

Ich rate bei knappen Budget sowieso immer zum Gebrauchtkauf, zumal du das Wachstum bereits angesprochen hattest. Du solltest evtl. mal ebay Kleinanzeigen durchforsten, vielleicht lÃ¤sst sich da gÃ¼nstig was finden.


----------



## Monsterx (18. Juli 2013)

14 Zoll Rad


----------

